# Rear caliper piston



## Odesssa (Apr 15, 2000)

1.Should I open the brake fluid line in order to push back rear caliper's piston?
2.Which way to turn piston - clockwise, counterclock or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Gustaf (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

1. You should remove some fluid from the reservoir
2. Try to get one of these or similar, or its gonna be a bitch. Clockwise


















[Modified by Gustaf, 11:16 PM 6-15-2002]


----------



## Odesssa (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Gustaf)*

Thank you!
This tool is really must have item, especially when you own more than one vehicle.
I checked the price - it cost only $65-80.


----------



## Gustaf (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

Anytime







Brakes can be a sIut.


----------



## VRUM VR6 (Mar 9, 1999)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

I found a few of these unversal disc brake tools on eBay from $25-32 a couple of weeks ago. Just search for disc brake tool. Good luck!


----------



## TREK'in (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Gustaf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1. You should remove some fluid from the reservoir
2. Try to get one of these or similar, or its gonna be a bitch. Clockwise

















[Modified by Gustaf, 11:16 PM 6-15-2002][HR][/HR]​Anyone know who sells that tool?


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1.Should I open the brake fluid line in order to push back rear caliper's piston?
2.Which way to turn piston - clockwise, counterclock or it doesn't matter?[HR][/HR]​1. you dont need to open the line, just open up the cap on the master cylinder to relieve the pressure and then turn back piston. If you loosen the bolt on the piston you will have to re-bleed the sytem 'cause you let air in.








2. Just start turning you'll figure it out soon enough


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (kewl20v)*

Some very bad advice here.








Yes, get a clear plastic hose and a small bottle of clean brake fluid, and put it on the nipple before you do anything. Crack the bleeder just a tiny bit so that you get some flow when you back the piston in. 
This magical step keeps you from pumping old fluid and ANY air bubbles through the ABS/Master, and it allows you to turn in the piston much easier.








I can't tell you how many people with the spongy brake syndrome use the reversion flow, just jamb the piston in technique, but my guess is all of them.


----------



## Odesssa (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (bugged)*

Thank you for good advise. 
I used to work as a mechanic at the russian dealership(long time ago) and we always opened the brake fluid line for any brake job in order to prevent damage of the master cylinder. And you r wright it will be much easier to push piston back.
I finished job with the tool - rented from Kragen($6). I need it right away and didn't want to buy the whole set - $107+tax. quote:[HR][/HR]Some very bad advice here.








Yes, get a clear plastic hose and a small bottle of clean brake fluid, and put it on the nipple before you do anything. Crack the bleeder just a tiny bit so that you get some flow when you back the piston in. 
This magical step keeps you from pumping old fluid and ANY air bubbles through the ABS/Master, and it allows you to turn in the piston much easier.








I can't tell you how many people with the spongy brake syndrome use the reversion flow, just jamb the piston in technique, but my guess is all of them.







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## diegs (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

I was trying to do my rear brakes a couple days ago too... we put the clear tube on the nipple and opened it up, but we couldn't push the piston in. Is there a trick to it... do you need the tool?
Even with or without the tool do you need to rotate something somehow? This is on a 2000 Jetta by the way, but my Corrado has the same rear brakes


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (diegs)*

I use the cube tool found at any US parts store (universal) and back the piston Clock Wise. If the bleeder tube is cracked, then it will move slowly. I have also had luck with the ordinary piston retractor (with a screw and a metal plate), using the old pads as "shims". The pistons are notoriously hard to get back in.


[Modified by bugged, 6:31 PM 6-24-2002]


----------



## diegs (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (bugged)*

Well we have 2, possibly 3 cars with these rear breaks. What's the part #, cost, and place to buy the correct tool to do this?
Thanks tons (I know that if we take it to the stealer they will make us buy new rotors too... always happens)


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

I know this is an old post...but:
What would be a sign of damaged rear calipers?
Years ago my dad and I replaced the rear brakes, and, like a lot of people, didn't realize that they had to be twisted at the same time. Eventually we figured it out, but I recall trying a C-clamp first. After this brake change, my e-brake has never gripped as well as it used to, even though the brake pedal feels fine. At first I ignored it until the brakes were bedded, but I soon forgot all about it afterwards since I hardly ever use my e-brake and always park it in gear. After reading things like this, is it possible that using the C-clamp damaged the e-brake mechanism inside the caliper, thus loosing it's effectiveness? 
Is there a way to test this? 
Is there a way to fix this without having to replace the entire caliper?

They still work, but not nearly as well....
Thanks,
Teague


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Jetta2K76)*

The rear calipers (RR) freeze. It should be fine, but the piston may be jambed (cross-threaded). Take the wheel off (don't have to but it helps). Have someone pump the brakes with the engine on and see if the caliper moves at all. Then use the parking brake and watch. The frozen caliper will barely move. You can pull the caliper (leaving the hose attached) and twist the piston and grease the sliders. If the piston won't turn, or just spins, then you have to replace the caliper itself. I wouldn't rebuild them, they are a PITA and never seem to be perfect.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (bugged)*

Is this tube thing just when changing brake fluid or should you do when changing pads? What size tube? do you fill the tube with new fluid first? 'sounds like something i should do but i don't exactly unserstand the details. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (bugged)*

Ok, thanks!
I haven't tried this yet, but maybe today after work. I'm really hoping they aren't damaged, but as I said, the e-brake hardly works, just enough to keep me still on a slight grade. I assumed that the rear brakes still work hydraulically (LOL, sp?), but maybe I'm just not noticing them NOT working.


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston (Odesssa)*

if you have the cash...i recomend these..rear disc tool









make's doind your rear brakes a snap..took me 10min per side(no kidding)


----------

